# Wyndham Ocean Walk, Daytona Beach:  2 BR deluxe Aug. 19-26



## Normita (Jul 9, 2022)

The unit has 2 full baths, full kitchen, balcony or deck, whirlpool tub, and washer or dryer in suite.  It is at least 1237 s.f. in area, but can be up to 1827 s.f. (luck of the draw?)  Sorry, view cannot be specified.      
Cost is $800 for the week.


----------



## RichardinLakeland (Jul 10, 2022)

Do you know the view? Ocean, Ocean View, Other?


----------



## Normita (Jul 10, 2022)

Sorry not specified.  You request best available at the time of checkin.


----------



## justinvdr6 (Jul 11, 2022)

Normita said:


> The unit has 2 full baths, full kitchen, balcony or deck, whirlpool tub, and washer or dryer in suite.  It is at least 1237 s.f. in area, but can be up to 1827 s.f. (luck of the draw?)  Sorry, view cannot be specified.
> Cost is $800 for the week.


Any idea on the beds?


----------



## Normita (Jul 12, 2022)

I believe that it is a king in the master bedroom, 2 double beds in the second bedroom and a queen sofa bed.


----------



## Normita (Jul 22, 2022)

Still available


----------



## Normita (Jul 29, 2022)

still available


----------



## Normita (Aug 3, 2022)

Last chance.  Will be returned to Wyndham tomorrow.


----------



## cwilks6 (Aug 4, 2022)

Hi - I'm interested. How do I book? Send pm, please.


----------



## Normita (Aug 4, 2022)

I'm so sorry.  I did not see your message and I cancelled the reservation.  If I can get it back, do you still want it, or could you use other dates?


----------

